# Kizzie's Petfinder Ad



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*I want to show you all Kizzie's Petfinder ad! I've had this saved before we even went to pick her up lol I guess I like keeping silly little things like this! I was searching for a little black Chi female and I came across this little ball of cuteness. It says she's a mix because well she was dropped off so no way to know what she is mixed with or not lol. Bless her she was pocket change only $25! She's worth a million though! He only had two photos up of her but just those two alone I knew I wanted her. We went to pick her up, hours away, the next time Joey was off. I couldn't wait to see the little cutie in person! She stole my heart right away. 

The home shelter that was caring for her named her Lucky. I thought that was pretty cute because I felt like she was so lucky to be adopted by a family that would spoil her to death and love her dearly. :cheer:
(Didn't blur out the number because of you all just other weirdos out there LL)









The pics weren't that clear but she was just too sweet to pass up!








They listed all the puppies at 7 weeks but the vet was just guessing. He thought she may be younger....








We didn't get home until way after Midnight the night we picked her up. This was taken that next morning she came home. Does that not melt your heart? 









Here is the little monkey today. I always wonder what she's mixed with if she is mixed. What do you all think?







​*


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Awww....what a cutie! She is beautiful! Doesnt look mixed to me


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I dont thunk she's mixed at all I thunk they just put that in case just do they dint false advertise as purebred if she isn't but I honestly think she's pure


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

She's a cutie pie... 
I read the petfinder ad and was very surprised about the adoption fee for her as a puppy... $25.00 for her? Wow... Adoptions here cost from $100-$200.. We got sissy for $200.00 and she's 3 years.. 

Congrats. She is cute.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't think she's a mix, either, but I do think you got a little beauty!

Adoptions here run anywhere from $110 - 200!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

2Cheese said:


> Awww....what a cutie! She is beautiful! Doesnt look mixed to me


Aw Thank you!



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I dont thunk she's mixed at all I thunk they just put that in case just do they dint false advertise as purebred if she isn't but I honestly think she's pure


Yeah that's what my fiance and I say. They don't have any papers on her because she was ditched  so they just labeled her as that. My fiance does think she is mixed.....with cat LOL

Thank you Megan & Kim! Our adoption fee's here are just as high. $100 at the Human Society and other little local shelters as well depending on the age and other stuff. Where we got Kizzie this is just a regular guy who takes in animals. He's a home shelter. Bless him he's so sweet too, he has a ton of dogs/cats him and his wife take in. They use to have a sign in their yard but they had to take it down because they were getting so many drop off's like Kizzie & her siblings. (Actually Kizzie was dropped off with her sister (Chi) then two other males that were not Chis but all about the same age so this person must be breeding more than one dog  so sad, I think the boys were older though) The home shelter Kizzie is at I have no clue why she was only $25 I was shocked! You hardly see that around here either.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Very cute! I don't think she looks mixed.
Adoptions around here are in the 400.00 range for a pup, and even then you need to jump through hoops, easier to deal with a breeder.. lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't think she's mixed just not bred to standard but tbh on here alone there's only a couple of handfuls of standard chis! Either way she's lovely and what a bargain


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww she was and still is a gorgeous baby!
I can see why you had to have her.
Defo priceless too.x


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

What a cutie and what a bargain! I paid $175 to adopt Lavender. She was worth every penny, of course. Kizzie is a little doll and she looks like a Chi to me. Lucky you and lucky Kizzie!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

awww !!!  No wonder you couldn't resist her! 
She was bargain of the century! lol


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Dragonfly said:


> They don't have any papers on her because she was ditched  so they just labeled her as that.


So sad, but I'm so glad you found each other.  She's a real beauty, I don't think she is mixed either.


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

She is adorable!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

lol Thanks guys! When I saw she was $25 I thought they messed up and meant $250. I was shocked! I felt like Kizzie and I were meant to be because I had never used Petfinder before. I originally thought Petfinder was for lost pets and I hadn't looked at the site in a LONG time. I just happen to check it out one night and there was little Lucky lol. We're always joking around saying how Kizzie looks more like a Chihuahua than Shayley and we paid $250 for Shay Shay! I never thought Kizzie was mixed but because you just don't "know" from the papers I always wondered what she could be. I wouldn't care if Kizzie or Shayley were mixed they are my loves!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

So cool! That is so nice that you saved it, it's neat to look back and see where it all started. Petfinder is wonderful, that's where I saw my husky Dakota for the first time and fell in love with him the second I saw his Petfinder page...and the rest is history.  I saved his petfinder pics on my computer but now I wish I had saved the whole page b/c I can't remember the info they wrote about him.


----------



## Martha (Sep 21, 2010)

I love her. She is so sweet and beautiful. 

I love all animals, especially chi-s I'd have fifty if I could.


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

She is darling


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

huskyluv said:


> So cool! That is so nice that you saved it, it's neat to look back and see where it all started. Petfinder is wonderful, that's where I saw my husky Dakota for the first time and fell in love with him the second I saw his Petfinder page...and the rest is history.  I saved his petfinder pics on my computer but now I wish I had saved the whole page b/c I can't remember the info they wrote about him.


Aw how cute! I didn't know you got your Dakota from PF! I love PF! They really brought me to Kizzie and without them we would have never found each other  I believe I saved this page before I could even call the guy to make sure she was still available, I guess I really wanted that little thing! LOL Glad you got to save Dakota's photos though!!



Martha said:


> I love her. She is so sweet and beautiful.
> 
> I love all animals, especially chi-s I'd have fifty if I could.


Aw Thank you Martha!



jesicamyers said:


> She is darling


Thank you! =)


----------

